# PTO Clutch choice: OEM, Extreme or Gen3



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Hey guys,
I need to replace my original PTO clutch. MY choices are OEM for $245, Extreme for $110 or Gen 3 for $149. My original one lasted 20 yrs and once I got the bottom bolt out the whole clutch drop out by itself, so I guess I was lucky on that. Does anyone have any comments
on which one I should get. I am not sure of warrantees on each product.
Thank You


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Well guess its a moot point now. Since I must get mowing A/S/A/P I had to purchase the Gen3
for $149. I really wanted to get the Extreme but it would take too long to get to me and the OEM was too much.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess no one has an opinion either way. Mid range price probably was a good choice.


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Update on Gen3 PTO clutch. I received the clutch and inspected it. It looked well made but had no instructions or a name of info re who made the unit. I installed it and burnished it. It was super quiet when burnishing and I had a helper look to see the pulley on or off. I used the unit for approx .5 hr when mower quit. The pulley, where attached to the clutch partially failed and the pulley down was hanging about 1" lower than other side I am in process of disassembly but it appears to be stuck on shaft. It that possible after only .5 hrs of use. I have ordered JD OEM clutch and will return for update.


----------



## Markcamaro (May 6, 2018)

Ok guys,
I have the OEM PTO Clutch but have a question on the wiring. The orginal clutch had two black wires combined at connector and I think a blue wire. I have eliminated the plastic oem connector and will hard wire directly to clutch. My question is there a positive/negative on the clutch ??
It has just two black wires coming from clutch.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's a shame they didn't send you installation instructions on that Gen3 clutch. Extreme would have been the better choice and they damn sure come with installation instructions.

The main thing is you have to torque the retaining bolt to 55 ft lbs on almost all clutches to set the preload. Extreme won't warranty a clutch if you don't do it and they'll fail in exactly the manner you described.


----------

